
Calculating Pi  - prakash
http://programmingpraxis.com/2009/10/09/calculating-pi/
======
cschneid
I did a science fair project in elementary school where I looked at all the
ways to calculate Pi. I ran a monte carlo simulation written in QBasic on my
386 overnight. It converged to 5 or 6 decimals. The beefier Alpha that I could
dial into at the school district converged much faster.

This brings back memories. I should go reimplement....

